# Upper Colorado



## rivershark (Mar 26, 2020)

COsurferGirl said:


> Is anyone running the Upper C - Pumphouse to State Bridge yet? If so, any concerns getting down? I see its running at about 549 cfs and it is showing that is a low water level.


we floated pumphouse to rancho on saturday this past weekend to fish, i think it was around 950cfs and windy as a mo-fugga. you should be fine, it'll be a little slow and bony but navigable. if the wind kicks in you could be in for a LONG float from PH all the way to state bridge at that flow.


----------



## Riverratton (Aug 19, 2015)

This morning 5/6 the flow is at 430. I know some folks have done it at that flow or lower but that is too low for me. The wind is also going to be an issue. I would wait a bit just to be safe.


----------



## jvskinn (Apr 14, 2021)

A little thread drift, but I noticed flows drop pretty sharply after climbing through the spring. Are the issues at Wolford Reservoir keeping flows down, and will this continue through the Summer? A dam in Grand County is showing an increasing risk of failure, prompting a new engineering study


----------



## Kerbouchard! (May 28, 2020)

The Blue River is a major feeder to the upper C and it dropped to 75cfs about 5 days ago. That's having a big affect on the flows around Pumphouse. I was talking to another buddy early today that floated last weekend when it was 950. He said absolutely do not try it at 450cfs...we're also in loaded down fishing rafts. Not sure about smaller boats.


----------



## TD09 (Mar 19, 2021)

Were contemplating doing Pumphouse to Radium, and taking our 4 year old for the first time Memorial Day weekend. Do you think it'll pick up by then? Really want to get the little guy on the water.


----------



## COsurferGirl (Sep 11, 2020)

Thanks for the input guys. We ended up doing a couple days on the Ark instead. Had two 10'-6" RMR Storms. Water level is also low and there were some bony sections but we made it down ok. We high-sided in Lower Cottonwood but recovered, our friends high-sided and flipped. Luckily, along with a man standing on shore, we were able to get them and their boat out of the water quickly. After getting dry clothes on and warming up, we were able to finish the run without further incident.


----------



## COsurferGirl (Sep 11, 2020)

Kerbouchard! said:


> The Blue River is a major feeder to the upper C and it dropped to 75cfs about 5 days ago. That's having a big affect on the flows around Pumphouse. I was talking to another buddy early today that floated last weekend when it was 950. He said absolutely do not try it at 450cfs...we're also in loaded down fishing rafts. Not sure about smaller boats.


Very good to know. Thanks!


----------



## COsurferGirl (Sep 11, 2020)

TD09 said:


> Were contemplating doing Pumphouse to Radium, and taking our 4 year old for the first time Memorial Day weekend. Do you think it'll pick up by then? Really want to get the little guy on the water.


Check this site for current flows: https://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/River/state-summary/state/CO/. We hope to get out on that stretch soon


----------



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

I have fond memories of getting trashed in lil cottonwood. 12 foot bucket boat and newby on the oars. Stood it up good in the hole. Cold swim.


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

What’s little cottonwood?


----------



## COsurferGirl (Sep 11, 2020)

powrider686 said:


> What’s little cottonwood?


Its a rapid on the Arkansas just above Lone Pine takeout.


----------



## redrocks25 (May 21, 2020)

Self deleted


----------



## VanHalli (May 5, 2020)

Piggybacking on this post: I seem to see some conflicting info about minimum flows on this stretch. Planning on heading up in a couple weeks to do a few days of camping and fishing at Pumphouse with a group. Plan is to make the PH>Rancho float once or twice a day, but like everyone else, flows have me a little concerned...

So the real question for anyone who's familiar with this stretch, is sub 500 cfs too low to squeeze a loaded down 16' RMR and 13' otter (fishing rigs) through the Eye of the Needle? We have experienced oarsmen but some older passengers, and are really just trying to avoid any hang ups or boat damage if it's a real possibility at that flow.


----------



## Acheron (Apr 5, 2021)

I floated it at 350 in my one man raft and it was very easy. Needle's eye is sort of a tight fit (i.e. you may not fit going down it sideways) for those larger 16'ers at such flows but I saw them doing it when I was there a few weeks ago. There were also a large number of people who appeared to be very inexperienced on oars make it just fine.

As far as hangups, unless things have changed it's all straight forward and the rocks are obvious. Since the flows are higher now ~500, I think you will be just fine.


----------



## Riverratton (Aug 19, 2015)

Just to be clear, folks are doing it this low. I'm not one of them. I've been walking in to fish. I mostly go by myself to fish in my 16 foot cat and that is just too risky. 
If you decide to go keep alert, there are places that are very low and there is lots of stuff to get hung up on. As for Needles Eye, go left. the right at this flow is very narrow and there is a rock right in the middle that could hang you up or damage your boat. The take out at Rancho is narrow, probably a pain in the ass.


----------



## VanHalli (May 5, 2020)

Good deal, thanks for the input. Last time I was down that stretch it was pushing 4k, so I'm assuming it's going to look like a completely different river. We've tentatively decided 500 would be our cut off, so here's hoping they maintain the flows we have going. Me and the other TL's aren't strangers to boney, sporty floats, we're just wanting to make sure the passengers have fun too. 

Thanks again for the input.


----------

